# Ride Acceptance Rating



## kansas101 (Feb 12, 2018)

Will uber punish me for not accepting some trips ??????????????


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

They punish us in many many ways but they don't punish us for acceptance rates.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

I heard they are going to instate public hangings!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

No!! They cannot make you accept any trips you don't want.

Just let the request time out or hit "No Thanks" and wait for a more appealing trip. 

You'll still get annoying emails from Uber that say "You're online but not accepting trips" however they're completely innocuous and mean LESS THAN nothing. 

Cancellation rate, otoh, should not be too high as Uber is more particular about that. Sometimes cancellations cannot be avoided, obviously, but Uber will notice if it becomes excessive.

Good luck!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

kansas101 said:


> Will uber punish me for not accepting some trips ??????????????


No. They punish you for accepting them.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I've declined so many trips on Lyft (and cancelled as well) that the little "x" is gone from the ride acceptance screen. That and I also receive nastygrams when I go online.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

I use a app called Mystro. It manages both the Lyft and Uber app when both are on line and it has setting, one of which is the pax rating. I have mine set at 4.7 so I'll not accept any trip with a rating lower than that. It only works on the Android phones. Another setting is to acept or not to accept Pool and other types of rides


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

kansas101 said:


> Will uber punish me for not accepting some trips ??????????????


In most situations no. However, some situations may result in trouble:

1) refusing a pax with a service animal
2) refusing a pax which may be perceived as discrimination on your part
3) UBER will always think of ways to punish you. You can run, but you cannot hide.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

If you do not accept 3 trip requests in a row then a little message pop up asking if you are ready to drive or can go offline. The mini ban (Aussie language and happens here) might follow right after for maximum 30 mins or so.

Cancellation rate might be a problem in the long run and Uber monitor that rate closely


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Not accepting trips in an airport queue can be a problem. On the third ignored trip you are sent back to the end of the line.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Kcope316 said:


> I heard they are going to instate public hangings!


 With an old, dull, rope


----------



## likwid8 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tom Harding said:


> I use a app called Mystro. It manages both the Lyft and Uber app when both are on line and it has setting, one of which is the pax rating. I have mine set at 4.7 so I'll not accept any trip with a rating lower than that. It only works on the Android phones. Another setting is to acept or not to accept Pool and other types of rides


So when using Mystro and both apps are running, does this mean if Uber pings you for a request and MYSTRO auto-accepts it then LYFT automatically goes offline? I couldn't find this answer in the FAQ.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

likwid8 said:


> So when using Mystro and both apps are running, does this mean if Uber pings you for a request and MYSTRO auto-accepts it then LYFT automatically goes offline? I couldn't find this answer in the FAQ.


Perhaps you should ask Mystro tech support that question


----------

